# What "junk food" does your toddler eat?



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm kind of a health nut, but trying not to be too crazy with my son's diet. Until he was 13 months old, he never had anything but fruits, veggies, whole wheat grains and pastas, some diary and a bit of meat (and tons of breast milk on demand). He's going on 15 months, so I'm trying to loosen up a bit. He's had pizza twice, a few potato chips the other day, and I shared some pieces of black licorice with him today (panda black licorice, just molasses and wheat flour, but that's the only sugar my son has ever had). I kind of don't think such a young toddler needs junky food like that, and would prefer him to continue eating super healthy for as long as possible, but I also don't want to be crazy about it.

So how strict are you about your toddler's diet? What kinds of "junk" foods do you let them eat?


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

i'm sure i am in the minority but my child has never had anything remotely junk food related. I have made her some organic whole wheat, maple syrup sweetened pumpkin cookies, but they were actually healthy enough to technically be a side dish for a meal, so I don't really count them.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I was really really strict until 12 months. Now my 20 month old eats almost everything I do, except pop (yes I know it's awful). I try to stay away from processed junk food, but I am completely ok with homemade cookies, cakes, etc a few times a week and the occasional (once a week or less) piece of processed junk, ie cookie from the Target bakery.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm relaxed about this, my DD and I LOVE to bake

Strawberry lemonade cupcakes, lavender lemon cakes, etc. We normally bake once a week and munch on the stuff throughout -- because it's been unbearably hot, and ice cream is a part of summer she's also had a small scoop a few times a week during the afternoon while we sit outside.

I think balance is key, and we def balance with tons of healthy stuff.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

homemade muffins, cakes, cookies and cupcakes- made with gluten free flour, natural, unprocessed sugar, honey or brown rice syrup, and any milk called for in the recipe is substituted by homemade almond milk. We are GFCFSF here. I also buy the yummyearth lollipops and Sharkies (which I give bits of to dd2). We make frozen treats with juice and/or fruit. That is the worst thing in our diet right now IMO. My juicer broke recently, and organic juice is too much, so we are having Old Orchard brand frozen reconstituted. Dd1 doesn't have much of it, but dd2 drinks about a glass a day (she has sips of mine a few times a day). I would not consider giving any 'regular' candy to my children because they have GMO ingredients (soy and more), HFCS and food colorings. I don't mind them having the occasional organic allergen free candy. This is a good spot to order from I have heard (I don't shop online right now, but they have vegan, allergen and other considerations) http://www.naturalcandystore.com/


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Aside from sugar, chocolate, and caffeine, he eats what we eat. That is to say, organic/cage-free/whole grain everything, lots of fresh fruit and vegetables, no HFCS or artificial flavors/colors ever, lots of lean protein, natural nut butters, etc.

The junkiest things he gets are organic cereal O's for breakfast and all-natural pretzel sticks as a sometimes snack. I don't believe in giving my child anything I wouldn't eat, and I'm very picky about the quality of my food because eating junk makes me feel physically run-down and terrible.


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm pretty relaxed with my 13 month old. My diet is not 100% "perfect" and I have zero interest in becoming a hard-core purist or food extremist--I love to cook and eat a wide variety of foods and I feel it's healthiest not to set up a bunch of restrictions for myself or her. When I've tried that in the past, it was disastrous! Overall, I eat more healthily when I don't try to follow a bunch of "rules". Generally she gets tons of fresh fruit, veggies, homemade bread/pancakes/muffins/whatever, quinoa, yogurt, cheese, green smoothies, soy milk... all kinds of good healthy stuff. But if she sees me eating a tortilla chip or a Starbucks cookie and shows interest, I'll give her some. If I have a hot chocolate at a cafe, I let her have some of the foam. She had a chocolate cupcake on her birthday. That kind of thing. Otherwise I feel like I'm setting up an unhealthy double standard. She's no fool--if she saw I had a cookie, I couldn't fake her out by giving her puffed kamut. Believe me, I've tried! (Even before her first taste of cookie!).

We don't have processed food (besides organic tortilla chips, and boxed Mac and Cheese), HFCS, meat (we're mainly veg) or that sort of thing in the house, so she really only gets tastes of those things at other peoples' houses or whatever.


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

Babygirlie, please think carefully about the way you talk about food with your children. I am not assuming anything here, but from your message, it sounds like you might have had issues with food growing up (dieting since eight). If your child eats a cupcake, will they think they will get sick because you call it a "disease food"? Are they going to have lots of guilt if they eat sugar, because they know you will disapprove? I'm not saying this is how you talk with your kids, I'm just asking a question.

I agree that there is no need to give our children junk, although I am in the "most things are ok in small amounts" camp.

DD is 10 months, and she has had the odd piece of homemade cookie, and loves cereal/almond butter/rice syrup balls. She's a big fan of box mac n cheese too, but I've only given her a few bits.


----------



## seim.ge (Mar 11, 2010)

DS is a picky eater and usually eats the exact same things every day.

Breakfast is scrambled eggs or scrambled tofu with whole grain toast with flax seed oil and some sort of nut butter and/or jam.

Lunch is usually some yogurt, some variation on a beans and rice theme and some dried fruit.

Dinner is just a big snack platter with lots of raw nuts, vegetables, fruit and some cheese, nut butter and/or hummus.

Snack gets a little "sloppier." DS loves Annie's Naturals bunny crackers and cereal. DS had some candy at Nana's house while I was gone one day (rare, rare occurrence), so I found some vitamins for little guys that look and taste like candy (DH sneaks them on a regular basis....







) so he gets some of those every day. DH drinks coffee constantly so I give DS milk with blackstrap molasses mixed in. It looks like coffee and he loves it, and it's healthy!

I do allow DS to have treats along with us when we have them, but it doesn't happen often. Really, I think we do very well on DS's food. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for when he starts preschool this fall...I hear things get way more complicated when birthday party invitations start rolling in.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

It's interesting to see the difference in first time parents/only children and what happens when you have toddlers in the house with older children.

My first didn't have anything remotely junky until she was much older.

Ds has things occasionally now. A taste of ice cream, cake at a party, an oatmeal cookie, a popsicle.









NOT allowing your child to have these things CAN be detrimental if you want them to live in the real world. They are surrounded by children who eat these things and can't learn to enjoy them in moderation if they are forbidden. Talk about setting them up for food struggles.

They've done studies that show that 'sweets' in moderation make for healthier eating habits and attitudes.

I'm sorry but I had to







at the idea that giving your kid anything short of health food is child abuse.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 

NOT allowing your child to have these things CAN be detrimental if you want them to live in the real world. They are surrounded by children who eat these things and can't learn to enjoy them in moderation if they are forbidden. Talk about setting them up for food struggles.

This is how I feel, but my brain is mush and I couldn't get it together enough to write that lol. I'm completely convinced that it will do my kid more damage and set her up for some messed up thinking and food issues if she's always "that kid" who has to eat special food, isn't allowed things other kids have at parties, play dates, etc. I think teaching your kids that *in moderation* some not healthy food is ok is going to save you a lot of money in eating disorder treatment down the road.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Sugar is not abuse, it's food. Dang. Don't come to my house, you'll have a heart attack. And feel free to call cyf, my caseworker would laugh in your face. And I'm not even remotely close to being fat.

In case you haven't figured it out yet, we do eat junk food. Not tons, but we have a big candy bowl and dd1 eats some chocolate every day. I drink a big glass of strawberry milk almost every morning. We eat pizza once a week, but we don't consider that to be junk food. The popular item at the mo is double stuff oreos. I doubt two or three a day for us adults and one or two for the babe will be the death of us. I am very not interested in fighting w/ my kids over food. Snacky-snacks and candy are pleasures in life that are to be enjoyed, not obsessed over.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Junk food eaters, represent!

Whereas we are far from the SAD my kid has food that would freak the other people in this thread out and I feel very comfortable with that. I keep her away from standard candy but I feel just fine with her having some jelly beans made with completely natural products and no food dyes. I don't care if she has ice cream. She gets cookies and cake every so often (when I'm not too lazy to make them).

My deal is: I don't care if you have sugar as long as it is real sugar. I want you to have real food. My husband was brought up with the kind of diet the rest of you ladies are talking about and I have never met a bigger sugar freak. I was brought up on Snickers and Pepsi for breakfast and I really could care less about having sugar. There is a middle ground here.

My main deal is I don't want food to rule her life and the folks I know who are obsessed with being HEALTHY HEALTHY HEALTHY tend to not be particularly balanced people.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

We were really strict about processed foods and sugars and other things we don't really consider food. We still are compared to mainstream parenting. But, we went to a birthday party when our dd was just under 2 years old and when all the kids sat down around the table in anticipation for the birthday kid blowing out the candles, we noticed that our dd was very hesitant. And not from a social perspective. She knew she wasn't supposed to have cake and so she was sadly withdrawn. That's when I looked at my dp and said that we needed to loosen up a bit. We let her have some of the cake. We felt we were being too extreme by excluding her from normal social behavior such as celebrating with birthday cake. So at appropriate times and in moderation, 'treats' are now part of our life.

I don't want junk food to become a food group in her diet. But I also don't want to give her a food complex, or a guilt trip. I think teaching balance and moderation is key.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
My main deal is I don't want food to rule her life and the folks I know who are obsessed with being HEALTHY HEALTHY HEALTHY tend to not be particularly balanced people.

This.

I eat paleo, but I don't force my six-year-old to eat what I eat. I give him healthy choices at home and have weaned him from some of the stuff we used to feed him (this was a big battle between my husband and I until he read Good Calories Bad Calories and started PharmD school), but I have no problem with social junk food eating for him.

At home DS prefers plain organic cream top yogurt with cut fruit for a treat, and knows how to eat lots of different veggies, and is learning to love them. Which is fantastic! People all over the world enjoy sweet treats, be is fresh honey from a hive, or sweet bean cakes or ice cream. The problem isn't the occasional treat, the problem is our daily diet.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

My mom and sister own a cake shop. So, yeah, DD gets cake occasionally, though really not as often as you would think given that circumstance.

Ice Cream-I don't usually give her her own dish, but only because I don't want to clean it up. When we have ice cream (and I am pg so having it more than usual) she gets little spoonfulls from ours.

Cookies, brownies, other baked goods, well, we just rarely have them in the house. If there's a smokin' sale and I am craving some, I might pick some up, but for example right now, the only baked goods in the house are the leftovers of DH's birthday cake and a muffin left over from a pack I bought at a charity bake sale while yard saling. Actually that was last Saturday, so I should probably pitch that.

Now, junky "meal" food, like hot dogs, processed side dishes etc, that's different. We do probably eat more of that stuff than we should. I would say she gets that stuff probably once or twice a week. We grilled for DH's birthday party, so she had a hot dog with that. And Monday, we spent the ENTIRE DAY in the car, from 8:30am, to 5pm when I headed to work, so she unfortunately got fast food that day. But other than that, this week has been mostly me cooking, fresh veggies, chicken breasts, ham etc. I am trying to improve the frequency of the fresh veggie and real meats cooking, but it's hard sometimes between costs, me working part time in the evenings over dinnner and being pg with an 18 month old running around, not to mention a teen who has several of her own commitments.

The idea that giving sugar is child abuse? Um, wow, judgemental much? Sugar and processed foods are unfortunately a part of our world. They are a part of the world that children will grow up in. Never allowing children exposure to those things does not allow them to learn how to deal with them properly. Children learn best through experience and if they never experience exposure to those foods that are a part of the world they have entered, they won't best learn how to handle those foods. It's a recipe for eating disorders and self esteem issues.

(But then again, I am one who has issues with the legal drinking age and can't help but wonder if Europe isn't onto something in that respect)


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Eating cake = playing with a gun


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

My kids get a modest amount of sugar, but they have to fill their bellies first with good, healthy, food. They still eat hot dogs when we go camping or at bbqs. I still let them eat cake and icecream at birthday parties. I even buy the occasional take-out pizza, but the majority of their meals and snacks are balanced and healthy.

Baby girlie, there are lots of foods commonly believed to be healthy that have a lot of sugar in them. For example, cow's milk has a ton of sugar in it. White rice cereal is essentially refined sugar. I disagree with everything you said in your post and I believe you should rethink your belief that giving children unhealthy foods is child abuse. Giving a child nothing but junk food would be abusive, yes. The occasional chocolate cupcake or grilled cheese doesn't come close to that.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
My kids get a modest amount of sugar, but they have to fill their bellies first with good, healthy, food. They still eat hot dogs when we go camping or at bbqs. I still let them eat cake and icecream at birthday parties. I even buy the occasional take-out pizza, but the majority of their meals and snacks are balanced and healthy.

This sounds a lot like us, too. Everything in moderation.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

We do our best to eat healthfully most of the time so that I don't have to sweat the occasional "treat." I think it's potentially more damaging to be overly controlling about food than it is to have a cookie or and ice cream cone here and there.

I do applaud all the parents here who go out of their way to provide nutritious meals and snacks for their children, despite the pressure to do otherwise.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
We do our best to eat healthfully most of the time so that I don't have to sweat the occasional "treat." *I think it's potentially more damaging to be overly controlling about food than it is to have a cookie or and ice cream cone here and there.*

I do applaud all the parents here who go out of their way to provide nutritious meals and snacks for their children, despite the pressure to do otherwise.


Re: the bold, absolutely!


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I was very strict until DD turned one. I got a lot of grief about it from various people, but I didn't want to introduce it so early. Plus I wanted her own first birthday cake to be her first experience with sugar.

Since then it has become very apparent that she has her daddy's sweet tooth. She doesn't get sweets very often, and never in large quantities. But she will get the occasional cookie, or a timbit (donut hole) when we go through the drive-through, or a few spoonfuls of ice cream. Her favourite food in the whole world is marshmallows. She will also have a few chips or pretzels from time to time, but she can take or leave those and much prefers the sweet.

Personally, I would much rather her have a cookie a couple of times a week rather than cup after cup of juice all day long.

I do restrict food dyes after a hyperactive incident following a piece of Spiderman birthday cake with bright red icing. But other than that I try to be relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## Vera's Momma (Jun 10, 2010)

My daughter is 2 now, and we didn't start letting up on the "junk food" rule until she was 1.

She can have a little sweet snack every now and again . . . Cookies, cake, ice cream and all that are saved for special occasions usually, with the exception of a bite when Mommy or (not so much) Daddy is eating something. We don't try to alienate her by eating things in front of her and then telling her she can't have any. We try to keep her away from sugary cereals and things like that because she is already such a picky eater.

She LOVES apples, so we give those to her for little desserts. I think the worst thing she eats daily is juice (fruit) snacks. She loves them and they do have SOME juice in them, so I try not to freak out about them. We also occasionally eat chicken tenders baked in the oven or pizza, but only when we have had a trying day and cooking just isn't an option. lol

Do consider though, she is two, so trying days come in waves!


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

My daughter's only real junk food would be the free kid cookies at the bakery department. Sometimes I let her make refrigerated biscuits with marshmallows and chocolate. That doesn't count as junk food because she bakes them herself and I find them completely repulsive. Right?


----------



## foodymama (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
Personally, I would much rather her have a cookie a couple of times a week rather than cup after cup of juice all day long.

Yes, I completely agree with this!

And what others said about things in moderation.

I grew up in a very mainstream household and ate processed junk foods regularly, which I realize now was terrible. But my SIL is such a health freak
that she had my young nephew convinced everything had chemicals in it and that he would get all kinds of diseases if he ate anything but organic, whole grain, natural things. Not that I completely disagree with her but I think that it is a form of child abuse to put those extreme notions in your child's head. As a 5yo before he would pick anything up at a family gathering he would ask if it had chemicals in it. What a way for a child to ask for something?!


----------



## gaudynight (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
I think it's potentially more damaging to be overly controlling about food than it is to have a cookie or and ice cream cone here and there.











We eat a lot of fresh, non-processed food. But yes, we also eat junk food. I don't think a piece of (chocolate, mmmmm) cake on someone's birthday, or icecream on a hot summer day, or even the dreaded McDonald's for a treat is abusive, or likely to set my kids up for a lifetime of obesity and addiction. I'd much rather encourage a healthy attitude to food and the ability to eat in moderation than a black and white attitude. Life is for living, and if we're eating healthy 90% of the time I'm not going to stress about the other 10%.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
We do our best to eat healthfully most of the time so that I don't have to sweat the occasional "treat." *I think it's potentially more damaging to be overly controlling about food than it is to have a cookie or and ice cream cone here and there.
*
I do applaud all the parents here who go out of their way to provide nutritious meals and snacks for their children, despite the pressure to do otherwise.

Yes, yes, yes. I completely agree. We are an "Everything in Moderation" household. My kids eat things that a lot of people here would consider junk food, but when you compare it to the real junk that they could be eating it isn't as bad. If I'm going to buy them a treat I make sure it is a healthier version, so no HFCS and all that jazz. I love to bake so we always have things like cookies, breads or muffins around. We talk about the difference between food you eat all the time and food that is a special treat. I think educating your kids and showing examples of moderation and making smart choices is more effective than forbidding things. But to each their own.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 

>snip<

NOT allowing your child to have these things CAN be detrimental if you want them to live in the real world. They are surrounded by children who eat these things and can't learn to enjoy them in moderation if they are forbidden. Talk about setting them up for food struggles.

>snip<

I've seen this argument a lot and I don't buy it. Wouldn't it follow then that children of vegetarians would have an unhealthy infatuation with meat?

In my family, we don't eat refined sugar or junk food, just like in a vegetarian household, they don't eat animals. We have just a strong belief system as a vegetarian family, and I don't think that the mamas here would dare tell a vegetarian family that they should give their kiddo meat, kwim?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

about once every few weeks, McDonalds French fries. My kids LOVE those things (must get it from their mama) so I let them slpurge a little every once in a while.

My older one loves chocolate (Another mommy trait) but the little guy can only have certain chocolate cookies cuz of heis dairy allergy, so I keep a box of oreos around for just such an occassion. Otherwise, thats it.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
I've seen this argument a lot and I don't buy it. Wouldn't it follow then that children of vegetarians would have an unhealthy infatuation with meat?

Actually, yes, I have seen this. Also, there are all sorts of different types of vegetarians, which produces quite a bit of different levels of exposure. I know of a few where one household member is veg, but the other is not. The kids are still exposed to meat through the non veg spouse.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
i'm sure i am in the minority but my child has never had anything remotely junk food related. I have made her some organic whole wheat, *maple syrup sweetened pumpkin cookies*, but they were actually healthy enough to technically be a side dish for a meal, so I don't really count them.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foodymama* 
But my SIL is such a health freak
that she had my young nephew convinced everything had chemicals in it and that he would get all kinds of diseases if he ate anything but organic, whole grain, natural things. Not that I completely disagree with her but I think that it is a form of child abuse to put those extreme notions in your child's head. As a 5yo before he would pick anything up at a family gathering he would ask if it had chemicals in it. What a way for a child to ask for something?!

That's awful. We eat well as a rule but I don't freak my kid out about food. He can't have HFCS or artificial colors/flavors because I believe them to be genuinely toxic (especially HFCS, which has been shown to contain mercury), but it's my job to worry about that stuff for him, not his to ask. Poor kid.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

We were pretty strict with our girls until they were about 2. Even now any junky treats they get are far and few between. We eat healthy on a regular basis, so I feel that their bodies can handle it now if they do get the occasional chocolate. Plus, I feel that by making an issue out of food, it will turn into an obsession with them. I feel proud whenever they pass up an offered candy for a piece of fruit or something else just as healthy (as my 4 year old did last week







). Since, we are not so strict on it when out, I feel like they are learning to make healthy choices on their own when we are not there (ie: at friend's house, grandma's, etc..). Moderation really is the key in our household with things like this...and after already raising one child and seeing it work, we are sticking with that plan for our girls.









ETA: We do draw the line some things...Artificial brright red anything is a huge trigger for the girls and they know it...


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I was very careful with what DD1 ate until closer to age 2. Now she's nearly 4 and we eat a variety of foods.

The most important thing to me is to teach her what is real food and what isn't. She understands some things are not healthy and we talk about it a lot. She knows biscuits don't come from a refrigerated can, cheerios don't grow on trees, eggs come out of our chickens butts, and fruit snacks are not actually fruit. As she gets older she'll be able to live in the real world, and when faced with lots of overwhelming food choices she'll have the ability to discern what's real food and what is artificial and over processed.

I'm not too worried if she has kool-aid when we're playing with our more mainstream neighbors because at home she drinks mainly water. She's happy to eat broccoli instead of fries at a restaurant and would actually rather. We will order a dessert to share. It's not a big deal. We're alive and it's ok to enjoy living.









We're all healthy weights, we rarely get sick, and we enjoy a balanced diet of a wide range of (mostly whole) foods.

Ideally I'd like to eat a mostly organic diet with no artificial ingredients or genetically modified foods, but I'm not willing to give up our entire paycheck, or dinner at friends' houses, or the look of joy on DD's face when she's making smores over a campfire, or any number of other similar situations...


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't consider an occassional cookie (especially one made with healthy ingredients) junk food. To me, junk food is McDonald's and Doritos neither of which DD eats. She's only two though and does not have a concept of what McDonald's is. She's still a fairly picky eater so if she's offered a spoon of ice ream she turns it down. I do believe in healthy moderation though. I won't be offering trips to McDonald's but if she asks for it or it's at a party where that's what's being served then I'm fine with it. Once in a while won't hurt.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
I've seen this argument a lot and I don't buy it. Wouldn't it follow then that children of vegetarians would have an unhealthy infatuation with meat?

In my family, we don't eat refined sugar or junk food, just like in a vegetarian household, they don't eat animals. We have just a strong belief system as a vegetarian family, and I don't think that the mamas here would dare tell a vegetarian family that they should give their kiddo meat, kwim?

I do see your point.







There are vegetarians in our household.







It's just different to me to explain to a child the ethical or personal reasons for being a vegetarian and why you choose it for them/yourself than to teach them that anything with other than health food is poison,yk?

The stress of never being allowed to have anything at a birthday party or most of the functions your friends go to (MOST people just don't serve kids healthful foods at parties and events) is something worth considering, IMO.

I think it sets them up for a struggle that isn't necessary but I guess some people would say it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I find this issue to be very difficult for me. I have an eating disorder (compulsive over eating) which I'm currently in recovery from. Because sugar is one of my trigger foods, I don't eat it. That includes honey and maple syrup and other natural sweetners. I also don't eat white flour or fried foods, and try to avoid artificial flavors and dyes as much as possible.

For me, as far as I am able to tell, I have had a desire to eat compulsively from a very young age, and it seems to be a genetic predisposition, because there weren't any obvious environmental causes for those desires. So it's hard for me not to worry about my daughter's relationship to food. She definitely loves sugar and "treats". But I don't know if it's a normal kid's love of sweet things, or something more like what I've been battling my whole life. My husband is a normal eater, so I hope it's possible that she didn't get my genetic predisposition to having an abnormal reaction to certain foods.

So, I serve her healthy foods, mostly the same things DH and I eat, but even at home I allow her to have some of the things I don't have from time to time. White flour in a piece of matzoh, for instance, or crackers that have some whole wheat flour and some ordinary flour. I also let her have an all-natural lollipop from time to time at home, or a tiny bit of organic sugar on her oatmeal. She can have foods that are high in natural sugars but also have nutrients, like dates or a Larabar (dried fruit and nuts), but not too many in one day, mainly because then she's not as hungry for the other foods she needs.

I also let her grandparents give her treats when they see her once a week: a scone from the bakery, gelato from the gelato place down the street, restaurant french fries from the local cafe, that kind of thing. Not Doritos or McDonald's, but not exactly healthy, either. She's allowed to have a Dum-Dum lollipop at church with the other kids, and birthday cake at parties. I try not to label any foods as "bad" or "poison".

I figure, if she's a normal eater, she'll be able to learn to enjoy these things in moderation but have a primarily healthy diet at home. If she turns out to be a compulsive eater like me, then she won't have unlimited access to the foods that will send her body into a cycle of craving, and I'll have to figure out as we go how to talk about it in a way that is healthy for her. If I were an alcoholic, I'd want my kids to have the knowledge that their bodies might be especially sensitive to alcohol, and prepare them to make healthy choices. I feel the same way about food, but am still figuring out how to find the middle ground between projecting my issues onto her and facing the reality that this may be something she has to deal with, because of my genes.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a lot of things I don't consider "junk food" unless eaten in ridiculous amounts. Cheese pizza, while not the most healthy form of food, is made with wheat, tomatoes and cheese--all of which I consider good food (white flour in moderation is okay with me). I don't think chocolate is a junk food unless you're gorging yourself on it.

Now I do consider chips and store bought cookies and candy and soda junk food no matter how much you eat!









That said, I only give DS tiny bites of "junk" food that I'm eating because I can't eat anything without him wanting some. So he's had some italian ice, a little ice cream, little bits of tortilla chips. The only fast food restaurant we really go to is Chick fil a and I will give him bits of chicken nuggets and maybe one fry if the chicken nuggets don't hold out the whole meal. I feel a little bad about the fries.


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

SIGHS

I have huge guilt over my 3 year olds crappy diet. My mother introduced her to Mcdonalds, Hotdogs, fruit snacks and we just haven't been able to go back. I dont mind the occasional doughnut or french fry, but she thinks they are part of daily life now.

I am a working mom, so we do use mac and cheese, hot dogs and the like, but she also LOVES cucumbers, grape tomatoes, grapes, yogurt, green peppers, fish, chicken breast, beans, and brown rice. I do try to get something good in with every meal.

My almost one year old is on formula (she wouldnt take breastmilk from a bottle). She exclusively nursed for 6 months and when I had to go back to work would not take the bottle with mamas milk. By the time she was used to it, my supply was gone









Im hoping we can start getting rid of junk items little by little.

I will add, we do limit cows milk to 2 servings a day, NO ASPARTAME, and never soda. I just about hit my mom over Soda once. she thought it was hilarious and a great idea to give my oldest soda. I was livid. We limit 2 apple juices a day and its 50/50 with water, then she is allowed all the water she wants.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

we do homemade goodies occasionally: muffins, or cookies. The one big junk food thing that ds gets are the Annie's Bunnies Organic Fruit Snacks. Sometimes we also snack on pretzels or goldfish crackers, but those are usually 'hard times in the car' sorta snacks, the kind of thing I can keep in our bag in the car and dish out easily.


----------



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

No soda! Juice and fast-food type meals, so rarely that I don't stress about it when it happens. Cookies and chips, sometimes -- if we are eating something junky, and she shows interest, I let her have a little.

As of now, DD happily eats the healthy foods that we serve her, so I feel like any junk she consumes is a drop in the bucket. But that could change.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

We are very much a everything in moderation mentality. DH who used to love his McDs and would have the boys in tow has even started to see the light (and less gastro problems b/c of it) and is reducing how often they go, what they order and etc.

I give myself a pat on the back, when I see my DC choosing (without my direction/glare/look or bribe) healthy choices for snacks and drinks. And if its an unhealthy or less than healthy choice - its limited and we pile on the extra veggies/fruits instead for other snacks through out the day.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

American cheese. If I make a grilled cheese or cheese toast with American, I'll split it with her sometimes. Or if we're out to eat and all they offer is American on white (we all eat whole wheat at home).

She's had some other non-whole-grain breads sometimes, if I bake some or if her dad finds some at the store that he likes, he'll feed her some. And white rice.

Stuff I put on her toast isn't exactly health food-- think Country Crock and Welch's Jam-- and has sugar and stuff in it. But I don't know if that qualifies as "junk food."

Basically there are some healthier or more natural alternatives for some food she eats, but so far she hasn't had straight-up junk like cookies / potato chips / etc.

I'm a bit of a junk food person at times myself, but I've been good about her so far.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

I am always amazed to see that things that are considered to be junk food on MDC are things we eat w/ regularity. My kid totally knew that fries came from McDonald's long before she turned two. My mom even gave her a McD's gift card at Christmas b/c we were stopping there after our frequent playdates. FTR, we barely ever go there anymore, but still. Yup, we drink Kool-Aid and juice all day long; we are not big fans of plain water, but will drink it. DH and I drink sodas, but the kids are not allowed yet. Ritz crackers, Goldfish, Ramen noodles, hot dogs, etc.. We do eat mainly natural, organic, local, fresh, raw, etc. & I am working on baking more of our stuff like cookies & crackers. I buy the organic American cheese slices b/c it is the only cheese dd1 will eat & she loves it. The ingredients, however, are real cheese ingredients, not like the gunk in Kraft. We are in between "typical" and "MDC" haha!


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

it's basically everything in moderation around here. there are always healthy snack options...fruit, cheese, veggies, yogurt, etc available, and that is usually what dd (4.5 yrs) will usually opt for. she actually refused cake at ds's bday party last weekend because she doesn't overly care for sweets. she's alot like me. we don't buy alot of "junk food", but that's mainly because i don't think to rather than it not being allowed. we make homemade icecream during the summer, cookies, pies. we let the kids just eat normally. if they ask for a piece of chocolate, we let them have it. the one food "rule" that we have is that healthy food comes first...as in you can't solely eat candy or cookies.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

*Sigh* This is the one we're judged on a lot.

My family considers us pretty strict with foods too but honestly, we eat things that I've seen many people on MDC call "junk".

DS loves french fries and frankly, I don't blame him. They are delicious. So yeah, he gets french fries when we eat out once every two weeks. Sometimes we'll drive through somewhere as a treat and order fries for all of us.

I do try hard to give him fresh foods regularly. I'll be honest though, I'm a terrible cook so there is rarely any "cooking from scratch" going on in our home. Sometimes our vegetables come from a can and macaroni and cheese is often a side dish here.

The one thing that really pops into my mind though are frozen corndogs. The child LOVES this particular brand of frozen corndogs. So we buy them from time and time and when we do, they're typically a daily snack for him and DH.









We do eat processed foods. I typically chop some fresh veggies or fruits up and sneak them in other wise both DS and DH would live off of corndogs and frozen hot pockets.









The few times I've attempted to teach myself how to cook new things no one eats it.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I seem to be in agreement with most everyone here. Thanks for the feedback!

We definitely eat really healthy...eggs and kefir smoothies, homemade casseroles and lots of fruit and veggies. But I definitely do not have a "perfect" diet, and feel bad when I'm eating chips and I won't let my son even have a bite! We don't do fast food, or too much boxed/processed food, and I wouldn't give my son straight candy, but I'm thinking a bit of ice cream or cookie here and there should be allowed into his diet now.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was very strict with DS the first year +. Breast milk, and when he experimented with solids it was only whole, organic foods. He did have some puffs, but I bought the best I could find with the most wholesome ingredients.

DS is now a bit over 2, and I am more relaxed. Nurses on demand, has a juice box when running errands, but likes mostly water. Treats are allowed, but he knows what is a treat. He has a piece of good quality dark chocolate here and there when I do. I figure if he is going to have a treat, make it a good one. Ice cream on occasion, at the ice cream parlor or here at home. He loves goldfish. Is in love with french fries (who could blame him?). To resolve his (and my) french fry craving, we make them at home or once in a blue moon will get a small one from a drive thru...last time we did, DP was in the car with us and said, "Honey, I feel like such an awful parent right now." I reassured him that allowing him some french fries 2 or 3 times a year from the drive thru will not kill him. It is funny, because I have ALWAYS been the strict one...I must be rubbing off on him!









As a general rule (at home), we eat whole, mostly organic, from scratch food. Very few processed/boxed foods (tortilla chips, goldfish, organic honey sticks, pasta, kashi crackers, etc), no HFCS, MSG, artificial colors/flavors, etc. At family gatherings/parties, I normally don't restrict too much, but even then my DS will choose all of the fruits and veggies over the junky options.

I think teaching our children moderation is important. Teaching them that real whole foods will nourish our bodies when eaten the majority of the time. Treats are just that...treats to have on special occasions.


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
It's interesting to see the difference in first time parents/only children and what happens when you have toddlers in the house with older children.

My first didn't have anything remotely junky until she was much older.

This is our experience exactly! I had to laugh out loud yesterday when I looked over at my 17 month old covered in a fruit popsicle. I think my older dd had her first one last year at four! This baby eats what we eat, and that has meant birthday cake and homemade cookies and ice cream, even!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YayJennie* 
But I definitely do not have a "perfect" diet, and feel bad when I'm eating chips and I won't let my son even have a bite!

So don't eat chips when he's around. IMO, that's not fair.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm pretty strict on diet, but we try to follow an "everything in moderation approach." I don't seek out junkfood. We eat a mostly organic, whole foods, vegan diet so most of DS's snacks are fruit or unprocessed energy bars. He also has the occasional cookie, ice cream treat, jelly bean, french fry or chip. We don't keep much junk in the house and don't come across it much when we're out. That's probably why it's been easy to stay pretty strict.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
So don't eat chips when he's around. IMO, that's not fair.

I agree that it's not fair. That's why I was saying I would let him have some.


----------



## Dynomite&Destiny (Sep 16, 2008)

According to my sister, DD is terribly deprived, and the plain homemade yogurt she loves for breakfast "tastes like butt."









DD's diet was incredibly restricted because of food intolerances until she was 1, but since then, we've branched out considerably. With the exception of soda, she can have anything we have. We don't buy a lot of packaged foods, or juice (unless she's sick and won't eat anything), but I've stopped worrying so much about what she gets when she's with others. If Auntie B gives her the occasional Dorito, or Grandma buys her fries, I know it's not going to ruin her, because I've seen her choose broccoli over PB&J. We eat mostly homemade, unprocessed foods at home, and she enjoys a wide variety of fruits, vegetables and grains. Some I hadn't even heard of until I was an adult.

I feel like we've laid a very solid base with our eating habits at home, and as long as we continue like we are, the occasional piece of cake or chicken nugget (although I don't believe she's ever actually had one) won't hurt.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I worried about this for a long time...DH is the one that said, "It's all about moderation."

So, when we're "treating" ourselves and eating "junky" food we let him have a bite. We usually eat pretty well around here and DS loves fruits and veggies (and starches...and meat...he just loves food). I let him have a french fry or 6 when we're eating fast food (although, my mom told me some places put WHEY on their fries so that may have to stop for me too). If we're having a chips craving he gets to eat a couple.

And he just got done eating a chicken nugget. You know, the kind that you heat in the microwave? But, not an hour earlier, he ate a bunch of watermelon...


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess my criteria for 'junk food' is a little different... I consider 'junk' to be things like TJ's veggie dumplings, veggie burgers, whole wheat pretzels/crackers, tortilla chips, and of course small amounts of soy ice cream & a little dark chocolate or occasionally homemade whole-wheat low-sugar cookies. I guess anything processed or containing moderate amounts of sugar is 'junk' in my book. (i.e. I would never dream of giving DS juice or potato chips or french fries or fast food or whatever, but those are things we just don't eat in our house anyway because I don't like them). So we're pretty strict in that sense but on the other hand, anything I eat DS can eat... I do feel that he eats a little too much fruit but it's his favorite thing...


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

We would do better if Dd would cooperate







but she is not having most veggies these days and I've sort of given up at the moment. She's worn me out--oh no, she won!

We don't buy cereal or chips or processed anything. I make most of our food from scratch and make reduced sugar muffins or cookies with added protein. We water down juice. All that jazz.

However, we do get the occasional fast food cheeseburger (but never fries). And I've been giving her a small serving of ice cream each night this week (like 1/2 a cup or less).

Sugar happens.

Junk happens.

I am not going to win that fight. Our mass produced food culture is bigger than me.

Of course, if I lived near a Whole Foods type grocery store it would be easier, but I don't. So we have to cherry pick from what's at the regular grocery store and make the best of it.

The only thing I do watch is the really bad stuff, like kool-aid or twinkies. That kind of stuff is a huge no-no. I don't care if it's a party and DD is the odd one out, that stuff is not fit for human consumption and she'll eat it over my dead body. I let her have kool-aid once and she went bonkers for the next 24 hours I assume from the red food dye.

V


----------



## veronica98 (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, my baby can eat everything he loves like candies but he also loves banana and other fruits. I think they are pretty much healthy because even if they love junk food I also make sure they eat right foods and drink plenty of water. I guess it is just in the way we balance everything but as long as they are not yet obese or sickly I won't be too strict with them.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jayray* 
There are a lot of things I don't consider "junk food" unless eaten in ridiculous amounts. Cheese pizza, while not the most healthy form of food, is made with wheat, tomatoes and cheese--all of which I consider good food (white flour in moderation is okay with me). I don't think chocolate is a junk food unless you're gorging yourself on it.

Pizza gets a bad rap. It can be very healthy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
I give myself a pat on the back, when I see my DC choosing (without my direction/glare/look or bribe) healthy choices for snacks and drinks. And if its an unhealthy or less than healthy choice - its limited and we pile on the extra veggies/fruits instead for other snacks through out the day.

This. Yesterday, DS was eating cheese and cucumber slices as a snack. FIL (we're staying with them for a visit) decided he had had too many cucumbers and started offering Goldfish Crackers (why? I'm still honestly not sure). DS yelled, "NO! NO GOLDFISHIES! ONLY CUCUMBERS!"

I was kinda proud, though I guess he shouldn't be yelling at his grandpa







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laughymama* 
*Sigh* This is the one we're judged on a lot.

My family considers us pretty strict with foods too but honestly, we eat things that I've seen many people on MDC call "junk".

This is where I'm at. I feel like the middle ground, in this case, is a really hard place to dwell. No, you may not give my kid cups and cups and cups of Kool-Aid, just wait a sec and I've got some kid-friendly juice that he gets as a treat with me. But... no, I don't restrict his diet to only organic, rainbow-fed food, either. I do my best, but life interferes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calebsmommy25* 
I figure if he is going to have a treat, make it a good one.

AND

At family gatherings/parties, I normally don't restrict too much, but even then my DS will choose all of the fruits and veggies over the junky options.

AND

I think teaching our children moderation is important. Teaching them that real whole foods will nourish our bodies when eaten the majority of the time. Treats are just that...treats to have on special occasions.

If we're at a picnic/party/social gathering, DS eats what's offered. Some things I try to steer him away from, some things I offer a replacement for (I keep the little single-serving bottles of V-8 Fusion and bring them with if it's gonna be a Kool-Aid for the kids kind of event and we split one), and some things I just shrug my shoulders and say, "Enjoy the party food, kid."


----------



## ellegoat (Jun 2, 2010)

My belief is that food is meant to be enjoyed, and rather than foster a strict good food/bad food dichotomy, I'd like my kids to learn that food comes in a wide and amazing range and it's fun to explore all of it, even the stuff that I'm not going to offer them on a daily basis.

I also feel strongly about teaching kids to be appreciative of food that others have prepared or given them, even if it's food I wouldn't necessarily offer them in my own home. I want to focus on the fact that it was nice of someone to give them Kool-Aid or candy because they thought they might like it, and leave it at that.

I also know quite a lot of people who grew up with very strict limitations on sugar, and when they grew up, they kind of became sugar junkies. Forbidden foods sometimes become the most tempting.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

I try to eat healthy, but I don't eat as healthy as I'd like. I grew up in a traditional diet and my mom could've fed me more fruits and veggies and give me more water. These are things that I made myself like as an adult and sometimes I struggle with, I say I have a bipolar diet lol

It's important to me to teach my DD to love healthy food. Our tastebuds can be trained to like and love certain things and yes food is meant to be enjoyed! But you can enjoy any sort of thing, after awhile of eating rather healthy, if I serve myself a glass of grape juice, I have to dump half of it because it feels too sugary or I can't finish a plate of food when DP cooks, because it's too salty or greasy for my taste (I try not to let him cook). I do believe it's ok to have certain things sometimes.

DD is 13 months, so far she had cake on her bday. My MIL has given her a popsicle and whipped cream (I didn't like this, but it was a one time thing). She has had french fries, maybe a total of 10 different times, all from local restaurants or oven fries. She has had a few spoonfuls of ice cream maybe a total of 3 times.

She has had the happy baby organic puffs. I use those for when we go out on a long trip or when I have to leave her with DP, because he usually never knows what to feed her, but she has always eaten the same as we do. She's also had the earth's best graham sticks a couple times. She eats whole grain crackers regularly, usually with some cheddar cheese. I don't consider grilled cheese to be junk food, I make it with whole grain bread, cheddar and tomato slices. We eat pizza once a week, I do think it's kinda junky, but DP is obsessed with it. She doesn't drink juice or any other drink other than water and breastmilk, well the other day we were visitting a friend and she got a juicy juice box from i ont know where, it mostly ended all over her.

On Father's day we were at a big party. There was chocolate cake and she paid no attention to it, she just ate plate, after plate of fruits and also some cheese. She didn't care about the pretzels either. She eats multigrain cheerios regularly, but I feel she already makes healthy food choices. She prefers to snack on pinto, kidney beans, garbanzos or edamame than crackers. She loves spinach and hummus. I should add that our family until very recently was vegetarian and we started eating fish a couple months ago, we still only eat it once or twice a month.

Most of the things we eat are whole grain, sometimes I get white pasta, because DP is not a fan of thw whole grain kind. Sometimes we eat veggie burgers, or veggie dogs, but we're all of a healthy weight and try to eat with balance


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

We have a limited food budget so it is not possible for us to eat the way I want us to...I am well aware of the healthier alternatives to super processed junk food like newman's chocolate for example, annie's mac n cheese and so forth. When I catch those things on sale or special I stock up. For example, we found snack size bags of craisins (just dried fruit sweetened with sugar) on sale. I bought a bunch of them and dole them occasionally as "dessert" or a special treat for ds. For popsicles, we make our own, or (again, when on sale) I will buy the Edy's whole fruit bars. Ds is limited to three snacks a day (and he can't have three bags of craisins in one day!)

For cookies I usually bake our own and I am going to start making our own crackers as well. Our actual meals are mostly from scratch, but we can't afford to use raw milk, organic local meat/veggies and so forth. Store-bought processed foods that ds eats regularly (as in, once or twice a week)
cheez its or pringles or whatever cracker/chip is on sale
something off the ice cream truck once a week (usually saturday) I think the whole ice cream truck thing has gotten ridiculously expensive and the stuff is garbage, but I let ds buy off it once a week or so with his own money.
hot dogs--we aim for the perfect balance of low price and low preservatives
canned fruit in 100% juice, which I don't really consider a processed food, but not as good as fresh either.

On crazy days with tons of errand running ds is sometimes allowed to get a "7-11 lunch" which consists of half a cup of slurpee (only the white because he can't have the food coloring) and a lunchable. blech. He loves it however, and I save the lunchable containers and reuse them to make him homemade, healthy "lunchables" at home.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

I was very strict until my ds was about the same age as yours. I am a little more linient now, with him and my 16 mo dd. I let them have chips, cookies, cake, ice cream. Pretty much everything, but it is almost always organic and as healthy as I can get. Cookies are usually kashi, type thing.
But my in-laws are almost all... kinda crazy with junk food. They put it on a pedestal for some weird reason (or several). And I don't want my kids to ever feel like I deny them things. I just try really hard to encourage healthy eating as much as possible, and then let them get the experience of both the healthy junk I offer, and the crap filled junk offered otherwise, so they can compare how each thing makes them feel.
Hope that makes sense...


----------

